# Como adquirir señal de video con un microcontrolador PIC



## Juan (May 26, 2005)

Necesito saber como hago con un microcontrolador PIC para tomar la señal de video y digitalizarla, creo que no me da la frecuencia de muestreo del PIC que es de unos 500KHz y el ancho de banda de la señal es de 4.5MHz.

Alguien sabe como solucionar esto?


----------



## Raflex (Jun 4, 2005)

La frecuencia de muestreo esta muy abajo, para que puedas digitalizar la señal y la puedas reconstruir necesitas por lo menos que la frecuencia de muestreo sea dos veces mayor que la frecuencia muestreada, con un pic probablemente no lo logres, o puedes intentar utilizar un cristal de 24Mhz y ver a cuanto te muestrea. Con la nueva generacion de microchip para DSP si es posible hacer el muestreo, revisa esos micros para ver si hay uno que te pueda servir.


----------



## Juan (Jun 6, 2005)

Gracias por la respuesta. Ya se que tengo que muestrear al doble de mi máxima frecuencia de señal. Pero no se que tan difícil y de donde puedo sacar información para los micros que vos me decís.

Si tenes algo me lo pasas por favor.

Un abrazo Juan.


----------



## Raflex (Jun 6, 2005)

Hola, revisa en www.microchip.com, los dispositivos se llaman dsPIC

Tambien aqui hay otros dispositivos:
http://dspvillage.ti.com/docs/dspvillagehome.jhtml?DCMP=TIHomeTracking&HQS=Other+OT+home_p_dsp
son de texas instruments www.ti.com seccion DSP


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

Los microcontroladores SX, trabajan por encima de los 75 MHZ en modo "turbo"
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=SX28AC/DP-G


----------



## Norberto (Nov 1, 2006)

Lo tuyo es muy complicado, por mas veloz que sea el micro o el DSP, lo que tiene que ser rapida ( tambien) es el conversor analogico/digital cosa que no creo que haya pic o dspic que lo logre, aprte de esto tene en cuenta la gran cantidad de datos que esto generaria con lo cual tendras que tener mucha memoria, salvo que tengas que hacer edicion en tiempo real, en ese caso un DSP bueno y desde ya caro y complicado te serviria!!! suerte.


----------



## lokutas (Nov 17, 2006)

Que quieres hacer?

Digitalizar Video para grabarlo? Para ponerle texto encima? Vas a meter el video a la compu? Vas a grabarlo?

Video: Y Pb Pr, RGB, Y Cb Cr? necesitas minimo 3 bytes por pixel

Video NTSC: 480 lineas x (no me acuerdo cuantos pixeles horizontales me parece que como 5xx) ... 480 x 500 = 240k pixeles por pantalla

240k pixeles x 3 Bytes = 720k Bytes por pantalla (frame)

a 15 pantallas por segundo (interlaced) = 10.8 Mbits / segundo...

Un PIC esta muy lejos de hacerlo, necesitas NTSC decoder, me parece que Philips hace los mas baratos (NXP semi).
http://www.nxp.com/pip/SAA7114_3.html

Este chip te decodifica el video NTSC a YCbCr 4:2:2, 4:1:1 etc para reducirte el bit rate.

Pero te mete en la bronca de decodificar YCbCr en tu sistema....

En fin para resolver tu bronca necesitas ensamblar un BGA de 500 bolitas y programar un RTOS como el VxWorks de Wind River.

Sopas


----------



## lokutas (Nov 17, 2006)

Lo anterior para video Analogico... 

La forma mas sencilla que he visto esto es usando el Decoder Philips que puse arriba un PowerPC a 80MHz.


----------



## KREATOR (Dic 21, 2006)

Amigo, para este tipo de aplicaciones, lo que le recomiendo es que utilize algun circuito integrado de la familia CONEXANT http://www.conexant.com/products/entry.jsp?id=145. La ultima gama de estos permite realizar la compresion MPEG directamente en esos circuitos integrados, para enviar los datos a un micro o a un pc. En este enlace encontrara un brochure http://www.conexant.com/servlets/DownloadServlet/PBR-200308-001.pdf?docid=309&revid=1


----------



## mustangV8 (Dic 26, 2006)

Para esta aplicacion se utilizan circuitos integrados dedicados y pga´s. Los micros no alcanzan para manejar estas tasas de transferencia. National tiene integrados para estos usos, podrias fijarte en su pagina pero no es nada barato. 
Lo mejor seria que compres una capturadora para la PC si este dentro de tus posibilidades.

saludos.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Dic 26, 2006)

porque no intentar el procesar esta información con dispositivos cpld o fpga, esos son dispositivos para procesamiento matematico rapido, muy rapido...
y sin son buenos para procesamiento matematico, para apliacaiones de video lo serán tambien.. no nos olvidemos de los pld´s son una excelente alternativa y recuerden que no todo se puede con micros.


----------

